# High Estrogen with minimal side effects?



## vincyman747 (Nov 25, 2022)

Recently I got my blood test back and my estrogen was around 100 pg/ml yet the only side effects that I really have is being tired when not consuming caffeine. I pin eod but before it was ed injections. Also I was on HCG while taking the blood test but now I am not but I haven't seen any difference besides in semen amount. I raised my dose to 200mg a week of testosterone cypionate and I am really happy compared to when I was on 140 but I still want to watch out for my estrogen.

The last time I took anastrozole, I usually split the 0.125mg pill in half and consume it that way. The best way to describe the feeling is as if I took modafinil but a few days later, some low estrogen side effects show up. I am not sure even if it is based off other factors but I would say at least 1/2 of the times that i have taken anastrozole, I felt slightly depressed a few days after. 

When I consume caffeine, it can usually be in the morning or the afternoon but the most in one day I consume would be 400mg. That is definitely not everyday of course as I cycle on low and high caffeine consumption per week which has helped keeping me from needing more and more of it. I consume mostly Gorilla Mode for every other time I lift weights and I also consume energy drinks as well such as Celsius. I also recently started using Guarana extract which is imo a good alternative to energy drinks. When I was severely hypogonadal, I could drink 2 or 3 Celsius drinks a day and still feel tired. TRT has definitely lowered my tolerance toward caffeine.

If I really don't show other side effects besides being somewhat tired when not consuming caffeine, should I keep my estrogen high as it is? What side effects could I face keeping my Estrogen this high?


----------

